

Adventure Games Deserved to Die - tadhgk
http://whatgamesare.com/2011/09/adventure-games-deserved-to-die-narrativism.html

======
wccrawford
No, they deserved to get better.

Some were riddles, yes. (I'd have said they were jokes, actually.) But the
good ones were puzzles. Puzzles are a lot harder to write than jokes.

I'd argue that the Myst series was the best of the genre. There were no
riddles or jokes there. Every single challenge was a puzzle, with clues that
were either obvious or hidden. Never were they absent, like a lot of adventure
games.

What we're seeing now is FPSs that have adventure elements. Very few of them,
but they're coming along. I even saw a hidden object game that was half
adventure game! It got my 9 year old niece interested in adventure games, and
she had quite a lot of fun with the copy of the original Myst that I bought
her. (Her grandmother and mother helped her with it, some, but she was pretty
good at it.)

So no, they didn't deserve to die. The good ones were amazing, and the bad
ones were horrible, just like every other genre.

------
serichsen
At least they _had_ a story.

Anyway, what kind of games does the author propose as better?

The article really seems to boil down to "I don't like them."

------
tariqk
I don't understand how this article was any better than, say, this Old Man
Murray post, written over a decade ago:

<http://www.oldmanmurray.com/features/77.html>

What ended up happening was that adventure games stopped being commercially
viable as an industry. And that's fine. So what?

~~~
ppolsinelli
"adventure games stopped being commercially viable" for some is not exactly a
secondary detail

------
WalterSear
I enjoyed Rise of the Dragon immensely. I'd play a comparably intricate and
engaging 'point and click' game today.

This blogger doesn't know what they are talking about.

~~~
trevelyan
Yeah. Not to mention the photo captioning the piece is from Grim Fandango,
another one of the best point-and-click adventure games ever made.

------
bengarvey
Sword and Sworcery is an adventure game and it's awesome. Came out for iOS in
2011. <http://www.swordandsworcery.com/>

